# I require assistance from my fellow coders!!



## Keres81 (Jul 23, 2013)

Salutations!

I am in need of some fellow coding help with my studies. I have given my brain a good lashing and still unable to come up with the correct answer, so i was hoping I could get a little help. Here is my problem:

Provide the CPT code(s) for the following Inpatient Hospital Scenario

Dialysis Progress Note
The patient was seen during CAPD while using 1.5% two liter fill volumes. She is on IV fluids. She appears dry. She doesn't have much edema, but she is feeling much better. She still has some pain and tenderness on examination, but her spirits are better today and she is eating better. She finished all her breakfast. Her cultures so far are negative.
The patient is on Vancomycin and Gentamicin for peritonitis, and we will continue that with pharmacy. Meanwhile, we will continue current dialysis prescription. We will keep her in the hospital for a couple more days, hopefully discharge either Sunday or Monday. The patient agrees with the plan.

The CPT code I chose for this scenario is 90947 but I cant decide if it should be 90945. The only difference is one discusses the use of with or without substantial revision of dialysis prescription. Now the scenario mentioned medicine for Peritonitis but not for Dialysis. I am so confused on which code is accurate for this problem. Please Help!

And as always, thank you for any help on the matter! 

Stay Kind!
Karri Martone


----------

